# Update on tiggy



## MrsTiggy-Winkle (Jan 3, 2016)

Well ive had her for 3months now and wow the progress from when she first came to me till now is amazing, i got her from someone that didnt have the time for her anymore and as a result was unhandled for around 1yr before i got her she is around 2.5yrs old and a very sensitive soul, when i first got her she would curl up as soon as you went near her and if i held her wouldnt uncurl and would just huff and jump the whole time. Now as soon as i turn the lights off/down and put my hand in the cage she comes out very rarely huffs or curls now..she does get grumpy and only tolerates about 20mins of handling then starts getting grumpy but thats ok small steps did bite a few times when i first got her (and it wasnt from food it was a GO AWAY bite) but she doesnt do that any more. just so proud of how far she has come went to the vet 2weeks after having her and she was less then cooperative but got treated for mites and will go back in july for a check up so excited to see how she reacts. (though she still wont stay still long enough to clip her nails yet maybe soon though) She went from 357g to 410g i think this is a good weight for her she isnt a huge hedge about the same size as my hand flat. well sorry about the long post just so proud of how she is now to 3 months ago.  and some photos the first is when i first got her when all she did was curl up to tonight.


----------



## Pongosmom (Nov 9, 2015)

*Awww!*

How sweet! It's so awesome to get progress with a shy hedgie. I've had mine for three months and he's still super huffy. We take him out for an hour a night, too. Doesn't want to be touched at all and rarely puts his quills down. Thanks for giving me hope.


----------

